# Airline will not issue refund for flight to the US



## Deano (17 Mar 2020)

Had a family holiday booked to Orlando and now everything is cancelled because of the flight embargo from the US. Absolutely gutted, but of course it is completely understandable.

Got through to United Airlines today and long story short, they will not issue a refund because the tickets were economy and non-refundable. They are saying that the flights are not cancelled, that instead the US government are preventing us from travelling.

I'm absolutely flabbergasted by this. I even tried to change the flights to October but they wanted an extra €1000 for the difference in fares, even though they are the same class seats.

Any suggestions on what I can do? Will be €2k out of pocket for this (and that's even before I try to cancel the house and Disney tickets!!).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

Hi Deano

I don't think that this is something you need to fight on your own. 

It will be resolved one way or another at a higher level.  Either the policy will be confirmed or changed.

Brendan


----------



## Deano (17 Mar 2020)

Thanks Brendan. Do you mean their policy or the governments?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (17 Mar 2020)

Presumably you paid by card? This might be a good time to initiate a charge-back. But I suspect that you’ll get your refund because what you’ve been told by the airline sounds insane.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

Good idea

Try to get a refund via the credit card. It will be interesting to see how they respond.

Brendan


----------



## Deano (17 Mar 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. The flights were booked a year ago. I'm hoping there is no time limitation on this?


----------



## RedOnion (17 Mar 2020)

It looks like United are literally making it up as they go along. They've changed their refund policy 4 times since the start of March as they try to cope with this.

It looks like they've updated their cancelled policy to also include people who can't travel because of the restrictions, however there won't be an automatic refund, but they'll give credit valid for 12 months after which you'll get a refund if you haven't used it.

Check their latest updates on website / Twitter.


----------



## RedOnion (17 Mar 2020)

Deano said:


> Looks like 120 days


Don't put too much weight on everything you read on the internet, especially unofficial sources.

The chargeback period could start from the date goods should be delivered (i.e. the date of your flight). Your credit card provider will walk you through this. They just do the paperwork; there's no financial impact on them.


----------



## Thirsty (21 Mar 2020)

Agree, put in the charge back claim - its up to the merchant to prove they fulfilled the contract.


----------



## Boyd (22 Mar 2020)

It's not just United. Aer Lingus are currently doing the exact same thing to me. AL offered me e80 taxes refund (minus admin fee) on Dublin to Boston, as flight wasn't cancelled. It's also complicated by having internal flight via JetBlue and United connected to the booking. AL then cancelled the return flight and offered a voucher on return leg only. I'm claiming on my travel insurance to do it all in one go as I fear of I accept anything from AL it will void my claim for the rest. I have disruption cover on policy.


----------



## Palerider (22 Mar 2020)

Our flight to the US has now been confirmed as cancelled, Aer Lingus offer us a rebooking option or a voucher worth 20% more than our flight costs.

I believe as the flight is cancelled I must get a full refund, I'm not interested in the voucher, any thoughts.


----------



## llgon (22 Mar 2020)

Palerider said:


> I believe as the flight is cancelled I must get a full refund, I'm not interested in the voucher, any thoughts.



Giving a voucher seems to be what many airlines are trying to do. Under EU regulations a refund must be offered if the flight is cancelled, however airlines are trying to get around  this.  These regulations will apply to your booking eventhough it is to a destination outside the EU. Full details on this link:









						Air passenger rights - Your Europe
					

Travellers' rights - flight delays, cancellations and overbooking (passengers unable to fly on flight they booked)




					europa.eu
				




Make a complaint and if you get no joy take it too the Commission for Aviation Regulation.


----------



## elcato (23 Mar 2020)

Palerider said:


> Our flight to the US has now been confirmed as cancelled, Aer Lingus offer us a rebooking option or a voucher worth 20% more than our flight costs.
> 
> I believe as the flight is cancelled I must get a full refund, I'm not interested in the voucher, any thoughts.


I got this email from AL as well but my flight has not been cancelled yet. I would think once they send the cancellation that you should be able to get a refund. Are you saying they do not give that option even though your flight is officially cancelled ?
Bear in mind the OPs question is a different kettle of fish here.


----------

